# Don't be Afraid of The Dark (August 26, 2011)



## Furious George (Aug 1, 2011)

​


			
				Plot Synopsis said:
			
		

> A young girl sent to live with her father and his new girlfriend discovers creatures in her new home who want to claim her as one of their own.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFE4lGvRt8E[/YOUTUBE]

I did searches and couldn't find this thread.

Anyway Del Toro is a major writer and producer so I'm sold.


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2011)

I saw the trailers in theaters and I am thinking that it should be good but I never judge a book by the shiny cover


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2011)

Holy                 shit.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 1, 2011)

Saw that trailer and i'm sold.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 1, 2011)

Trailer scared the shit outta me in the theatre.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Ehh, looks okay. Kind of generic, don't you think? Typical haunted manor business complete with the cliche under-the-covers moment with a cheap shock scare at the end. Yeah, I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ehh, looks okay. Kind of generic, don't you think?



Not even kind of.  



> Typical haunted manor business complete with the cliche under-the-covers moment with a cheap shock scare at the end. Yeah, I didn't see that one coming.



In the recent surge of gory, pointless torture porn the typical haunted house setting ain't that typical anymore. 

I'm not sure what you're expecting but whatever could be considered cliche in that trailer at least was very well-done. Effectiveness is what I'm hoping for here. Not every movie should try to re-invent the cinematic wheel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

The trailer reminded me of about 4 different horror movies I've seen though. Seems generic to me. Maybe you haven't seen enough horror movies to know better.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The trailer reminded me of about 4 different horror movies I've seen though. Seems generic to me. Maybe you haven't seen enough horror movies to know better.



I've seen plenty. Classic horror =/= Generic horror.

Maybe you just suck. 

--------- 

Now that I think about it, before you mentioned that you don't really follow directors/producers. We can chalk calling anything Del Toro is involved with "generic" up to pure ignorance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Just the opposite, I have no fanboy attachment to Del Toro's work, so I can look at each film objectively without it being by Del Toro affecting my judgement.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2011)

Uh huh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

So if I said one of his films was really great it wouldn't count?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 2, 2011)

Still kind of annoyed that we won't be getting Mountains of Madness from del toro.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So if I said one of his films was really great it wouldn't count?



Quality of work doesn't really come into play. Whether you like Del Toro or not "generic" just isn't a criticism that makes much sense for him. He does the exact opposite of that.

Pan's Labyrinth 
Hellboy 
Hellboy II
The Devi's Backbone 

Its honestly like saying Burton's films are too cheery.



Get out of here you generic, run-of-the-mill monster! Can't you see you're hurting my case?! You've been in like 4 other movies!


----------



## Kei (Aug 2, 2011)

I liked Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Quality of work doesn't really come into play. Whether you like Del Toro or not "generic" just isn't a criticism that makes much sense for him. He does the exact opposite of that.
> 
> Pan's Labyrinth
> Hellboy
> ...



Those movies don't have anything to do with this one. It's generic.

So what if he innovates a monster and puts it into a horror cliche? Is it not still generic/cliche? You can paint a T-Rex Blue but it's still a T-Rex.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Those movies don't have anything to do with this one. It's generic.
> 
> So what if he innovates a monster and puts it into a horror cliche? Is it not still generic/cliche? You can paint a T-Rex Blue but it's still a T-Rex.



This is ridiculous. 

Eventually you're going to have to explain what's generic about this. You're the only one I have ever heard (not just in Konoha Theatre, but anywhere) who uses generic to describe that trailer and since you're just kind of repeating yourself I take it you're just talking to be talking.

And no, it having a haunted house doesn't make it generic anymore then a Sci-Fi film having aliens makes it generic.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 2, 2011)

A Del Toro movie alright, bland and boring.
Bunch of cheap jump scares, not interested.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> A Del Toro movie alright, bland and boring.
> Bunch of cheap jump scares, not interested.



This guy doesn't count! Obviously just feeding the fire.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Furious George said:


> This is ridiculous.
> 
> Eventually you're going to have to explain what's generic about this. You're the only one I have ever heard (not just in Konoha Theatre, but anywhere) who uses generic to describe that trailer and since you're just kind of repeating yourself I take it you're just talking to be talking.
> 
> And no, it having a haunted house doesn't make it generic anymore then a Sci-Fi film having aliens makes it generic.


When I first watched the trailer it reminded me of The Haunting. Very similar to that.

Also, the generic parts are like I already said: the cheap thrill under the sheets has been done about 100,000 times. Wow they have a different monster. It's the same damn thing.

And, oh no! What's this? A hidden mural depicting some twisted and evil things happening 100 years ago?!?! Yeah we never saw that before. 

Oh no! It's stuff hidden in the walls! How original! Especially the monsters looking in through the heating grate. Yeah that's new.


Flashlight scene. Scream. Thunder, lightning. Scream again. Formulaic.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When I first watched the trailer it reminded me of The Haunting. Very similar to that.
> 
> Also, the generic parts are like I already said: the cheap thrill under the sheets has been done about 100,000 times. Wow they have a different monster. It's the same damn thing.
> 
> ...



Oh, I get it. You're over-exaggerating!  Lets look at it realistically though.

- Sheet scare hasn't been done that much at all, TBH, and certainly not to that effect. Under the bed scare is done far more often.

- Hidden mural depicting some twisted and evil thing happening 100 years ago??? Just reading the length of that line can tell you that it isn't that common either.

- Stuff hidden in the wall? Now you know you're just grasping for straws.  Are you mad that the little creatures actually don't want to be seen by the people? If you want to consider this generic its generic because its common-sense writing, not evidence of a lack of originality. Sometimes writers continue to use certain tricks because they make sense.

A horror movie with lightning and jump scares= generic now? 

You give me the impression of just being jaded about things for the sake of it. I reiterate, I really don't know what you're expecting.

But I'll end this now. Your opinion is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

I do feel bad, but not because my opinion is bad, but because suckers are going to pay to watch this. I feel bad for them.

DVD at best, bro. I mean the trailer even had a woman being dragged by a (potentially) invisible force.


----------



## Jena (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't know wth is going on in here with Furious George and CrazyMoronX, but it amuses me. 

I'll watch this movie. I hope it doesn't turn out to be ghosties. I've had enough of ghost movies.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 2, 2011)

Crazy and George's argument only makes me want to see this more.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2011)

I think I'm addicted to arguing.


----------



## Inception (Aug 2, 2011)

The trailer wasn't all that. I'll be sure to catch it though. It's one of those winner or bust movies.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like shit .


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2011)

You guys suck.


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 3, 2011)

It's too early to tell if this movie will be good or not, but just because a film uses cliched concepts doesn't necessarily mean it will be bad.  It's all in the execution.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2011)

First off it's Del Toro fools. Second off that trailer was great. Third, generic? It's a fucking horror movie. If it gets you to jump a few times *It will* and it has unique designs *It's Del Toro's movie after all* then it'll be good. Give this man credit, he's made some excellent movies. Generic, pfffft FOOLS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

It's generic. 

Purty costumes and monsters ain't going to make it any less generic.

I'm not saying I won't watch it, possibly like it, but I am saying it's generic.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's generic.
> 
> Purty costumes and monsters ain't going to make it any less generic.
> 
> I'm not saying I won't watch it, possibly like it, but I am saying it's generic.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> First off it's Del Toro fools. Second off that trailer was great. Third, generic? It's a fucking horror movie. If it gets you to jump a few times *It will* and it has unique designs *It's Del Toro's movie after all* then it'll be good. Give this man credit, he's made some excellent movies. Generic, pfffft FOOLS.



My faith in mankind is restored.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

So you gonna buy tickets day one?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe not day one but tickets will be purchased.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

You better camp out for that shit to prove your dedication. Otherwise it's like you admit this movie will be sub-par and you're waiting for the reviews first.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> First off it's Del Toro fools. Second off that trailer was great. Third, generic? It's a fucking horror movie. If it gets you to jump a few times *It will* and it has unique designs *It's Del Toro's movie after all* then it'll be good. Give this man credit, he's made some excellent movies. Generic, pfffft FOOLS.



Doesn't matter if it's scary or not, I just hope it has a good story .


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's generic.
> 
> Purty costumes and monsters ain't going to make it any less generic.
> 
> I'm not saying I won't watch it, possibly like it, but I am saying it's generic.



Your post are Generic! TAKE THAT!!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 27, 2011)

saw it today, very good del toro movie, looking past the typical del toro elements, the characters were well written.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome to hear, still wanna see this.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2011)

Saw it. Liked it. my review is in sig for those who are interested.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 28, 2011)

Still trying to see this.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 28, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Saw it. Liked it. my review is in sig for those who are interested.



hey martial, what kind of steps do u take to avoid being influenced b4 u see a movie and write a review, if any?  do u skip commercials, do u skip trailers?  do u avoid spoilers, or do u just take it all in? discuss


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2011)

Well roommate wants to see Fright Night first, so I'ma see that. But I'ma try to see this badass movie in a week or so with my pops since he's moving down here  Should be good, Horror's review makes it sound good.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 29, 2011)

The trailer made me shit my pants.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2011)

i didn't know it was a remake, dammit, if i knew that i probably wouldn't have gone.  i like del toro, but i'm categorically against remakes..

also horror:  guillermo isn't the most difficult name, it is very ethnic though , but if u happen to be that ethnicity it's not a big deal


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 29, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Saw it. Liked it. my review is in sig for those who are interested.


To answer your question about the ending...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kim became one of the creatures.





NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i didn't know it was a remake, dammit, if i knew that i probably wouldn't have gone.  i like del toro, but i'm categorically against remakes..


Well it's a remake of a 70s made-for-TV movie not many people have heard of, so I'd think it'd be okay in this case.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2011)

ok, so it wasn't like they were cherry picking.  so did the dude who owned the house , 
*Spoiler*: __ 



EB, also become one?


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 29, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> ok, so it wasn't like they were cherry picking.  so did the dude who owned the house ,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, he was the lead one.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2011)

but i didn't notice any identifying features.  also , i thought that she found a dead critter in the doll house.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2011)

> hey martial, what kind of steps do u take to avoid being influenced b4 u see a movie and write a review, if any? do u skip commercials, do u skip trailers? do u avoid spoilers, or do u just take it all in? discuss



Nah, I watch trailers and shit, but I avoid spoilers. I always consider what is said about a movie in a review, and only glance at the final rating. Im usually good at figuring out whether I will enjoy a movie or not by what individual reviewers say, but this was an exception as the complaints against this movie seemed valid, but I hardly noticed them during the film (but realized them after it was over). For me, the strengths outweighed the weaknesses.......For others, they wont.

Kira-Chan: I know that now, it was just poorly explained (part of the 'drop too much info' flaw).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2011)

ok.

usually if a movie is something i've been waiting for i don't want to see any thing about it prior to watching it, which is excruciating.  otherwise i don't mind .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

I should see this just so I can rip on it.


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 29, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> but i didn't notice any identifying features.  also , i thought that she found a dead critter in the doll house.


I could be wrong, but that's the consensus I've seen.  MartialHorror is right that certain things could have been explained a lot better though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2011)

katie holmes character said one thing, while discussing with the father, that was never expanded upon, something about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 dealing with the loss of her children or something


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> katie holmes character said one thing, while discussing with the father, that was never expanded upon, something about
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



no, she was saying that she had a crappy childhood herself. I was wondering if it was implying that she herself had a problem with the creatures as a kid, but I think it was mainly just there to flesh the character out.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> no, she was saying that she had a crappy childhood herself. I was wondering if it was implying that she herself had a problem with the creatures as a kid, but I think it was mainly just there to flesh the character out.



either way it ends up being an unimplemented idea.  it's never relevant.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 29, 2011)

Saw it today, fairly good. Only a few creepy moments, nothing too much. One thing that bugged me though


*Spoiler*: __ 



was the characters making idiotic decisions quite often. I gave the dad a pass as he didn't believe any of this until near the end, and the girl was somewhat forgivable as she's pretty young (but not so much at the dinner table. I couldn't tell if the monster did show up in the photo, but if it did why hide it from the other guests? They could then back her up against her father. And if it didn't show up, then there was no reason to keep hiding it). But the "mom" had the biggest one where she left the girl completely alone to look for the dad, it's like, "oh come on, what are you doing?!" Granted, the monsters went for her instead, but still inexcusable stupidity.

Despite that, Katie Holmes' character was my favorite, I felt so sorry for her throughout the movie. The movie had bad timing when it came out, because just the past week The Nostalgia Critic reviewed "Alaska" and explained that having a child character harshly complain about a surviving parent or about a new parent(s) without giving the dead and/or previous parent any screentime never works. Since we weren't given any reinforcement of the child's bond with the prior parent(s) at the start, the child just comes off as cruel and a source of the new parent(s)' anguish despite how hard they're trying to make the child happy.

But yeah, aside from that it was an enjoyable film.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2011)

It was an enjoyable film, didnt know it was a remake. Those critters had an interesting backstory but still, I wanted them to go exploring the caves where they came from. It's a descent movie and the friend that I went to see it with said it was terrible and that it reminded him of Gremlins.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I saw this somewhere to watch online last night but I didn't know what it was so I didn't watch it.

Will watch this.


----------



## xetal (Oct 10, 2011)

gonna watch this


----------

